# Anyone got the feeling...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Mavs board is becoming one of the hottest forums on BBB? lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm hoping it does. Me and you are working hard lol. We must keep it active.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I'm hoping it does. Me and you are working hard lol. We must keep it active.


Keep up the good work then.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol, and ever since edward took over the forum has been hopping, so give edward some thanks too


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Lol, and ever since edward took over the forum has been hopping, so give edward some thanks too


Don't think it was me. I think it was the PLAYOFFS!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Naw man it's just the Mavs fans, this atmosphere is great lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol yea it was the playoffs. It will be different in the offseason. Its always less active no matter what. I will still be here though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Naw man it's just the Mavs fans, this atmosphere is great lol


Yea you right about that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Im posting in other boards more often since the playoffs started. ill keeping on posting here as well.
OT: Im thinking of changing my name to 2dumb2live. You guys like it? 



-Nets Fan


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's me.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

So the Mavs losing did bring something good.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Im posting in other boards more often since the playoffs started. ill keeping on posting here as well.
> OT: Im thinking of changing my name to 2dumb2live. You guys like it?
> 
> 
> ...


lol. that name will get me laughing everytime I see it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol took a screen shot and cut this out










were getting busier each second lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we just gotta keep up our entertaining post.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL I think some of the other fans are here to laugh at us


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Yea we just gotta keep up our entertaining post.


duh.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LMAO at the attached file!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> duh.


LOL... that's funny.

Thanks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... that's funny.
> 
> Thanks.


haha no prob. Its called the mod smack.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

well, the most popular board is the bulls since they have 40+ members/viewers almost everytime.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> well, the most popular board is the bulls since they have 40+ members/viewers almost everytime.


That's why they need 11 moderators. LOL


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> well, the most popular board is the bulls since they have 40+ members/viewers almost everytime.


lol. I'm pretty sure we all knew that already.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I didnt. Cool


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't think it was me. I think it was the PLAYOFFS!


It's all because i am so sexy, i get a lot of attention. So plz do not get facts twisted, it's very insulting. Thank you.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm glad to see the board alive like this again. Before I took my big internet Hiatus, the board was getting bigger and better than ever. I'm glad to see the pattern continue.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> It's all because i am so sexy, i get a lot of attention. So plz do not get facts twisted, it's very insulting. Thank you.


ewww....you are very unsexy.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> ewww....you are very unsexy.


 LMAO


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> ewww....you are very unsexy.


lol


----------

